# im not getting sound on youtube



## snuif09 (Jul 14, 2008)

i have a problem im not getting sound on youtube im using ubuntu 8.04 32bit i have flash player installed but im not getting any sound.

can someone help me?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

getting sound anywhere else? if yes then you might need some sort of plugin for it.


----------

